

Ask HN: Any Spanish Entrepreneurs? - fabiandesimone

I moved to Madrid recently (about 5 months) and I was wondering if there are entrepreneurs, hackers, marketeers, etc, here in Madrid (or the rest of Spain). If there are people interested we could do a meet up.<p>If you are interested, please sign up here:<p>http://madmimi.com/signups/join/8975
======
eduardo_f
When I read the title I was thinking in the US... I'm bootstrapping in Chicago
but I'm actually from Madrid.

Anyway, the entrepreneurship community in Spain is small but tight and well-
connected. I took the time to put together all blogs of Spanish entrepreneurs
that I follow in a blog post here:

[http://eduardolog.com/post/610275411/active-blogs-by-
spanish...](http://eduardolog.com/post/610275411/active-blogs-by-spanish-tech-
entrepreneurs)

If you are just going to read one blog, I recommend <http://loogic.com>

I also invited some Spanish entrepreneurs on Twitter to chime in here. I hope
they have the time to say hi!

------
abarrera
Hey Fabian! I'm an entrepreneur from Madrid, quite active hehe I also run a
startup incubator (<http://tetuanvalley.com>) with our own Startup School.
Come to the office anytime to say hi :) (Let me know in advance though as I'm
not in the office all days).

------
fabiandesimone
Clickable: <http://madmimi.com/signups/join/8975>

------
drKarl
From Barcelona!

